# Birthday Boy earns his first title



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I told Michelle during the week that unless something went horribly wrong in Beginner Novice this weekend that Flip would be earning his first title on his 2nd birthday. And yep, something almost went horribly wrong, and I risked getting us kicked out of the ring :doh: But the judge was nice enough to just take three points off and give us a stern talking to, so Flip earned his first title yesterday!

He was still freaked out about being in that ring (see my other thread about the match). I could tell it as soon as we started heeling. He was in position but I could tell his brain was totally elsewhere. He missed both about turns, and on the second turn when I turned he totally missed it and just kept going right for the gate. Well my natural reaction was just a teeny tiny pop of the leash to grab his attention. I didn't mean to, it was just kind of automatic. So my dog earned a 198, 1 point off for each about turn, but my three point handler error dropped us down to a 195.

My favorite class of the day was Wild Card novice. And it was in a different ring so I knew he wouldn't give me that freaked out stuff from the other ring. Now get this, there were three young male goldens in that class, all about the same age (the other two a little older than Flip), and my boy was the least naughty of them all! He had a very nice run, just a little bobble on the heel free when Flip caught sight of the judge on a right turn and it startled him so he jumped to the side. So one point for that and then half a point on a slightly off front on the recall. He did run off to go greet the steward bringing in his leash at the end of the class but he came right back when I called him so no harm. 198 1/2 first place. 

The golden after him jumped up during the figure 8 and ripped the number off his handler's arm (doesn't that just sound like something Flip would have done? LOL). And the golden after that got the zoomies twice during his run. Both of those goldens had OTCH handlers so that made me feel a lot better LOL.

The golden next to Flip is named Party, and just like Flip, Party lives up to his name. We decided to practice stays next to each other several times so we could correct them for trying to check each other out. We caught them trying to lean and sniff each other a few times. I'm glad we did that because we might have had mass chaos in the ring otherwise.

The sweetest moment from the trial came from the Novice B ring. A few years ago we lost a competitor and judge to a heart attack. He had a young Tanbark pup at the time, and his wife took over the pups training. Yesterday was her first time back in the ring since her husband's death and showed his dog, and she not only won the class, but won HIT too. 

So we're off for the rest of the month, and then in July we will begin Novice. I'm sure we'll run into some issues since he is still not really mature, but if nothing else we will have lots of fun!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like a super fun, and eventful day!! That is cool about the dog in novice b!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats and sounds like Flip was the best of the bunch. Makes me wish I would have titled Selka because he was so good in the ring (it was ME who had the attitude problem) We may try Sasha when he calms down alittle.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and of course I took the fact that there was a photographer there on Flip's birthday to be a sign that we were supposed to take some pictures so some birthday boy photos will be posted in a couple of weeks!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! He really sounds like a fun dog...!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't wait to see the photos! Flip... Happy Birthday and Way TO GO!

So without me having to go read through the AKC rule book, can you give me a brief synopsis of what Wild Card Novice class is about?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations! The first of many, many titles!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

it is a nonregular class that has the same exercises as novice, but you can use praise if you choose to throughout the exercises and you choose one exercise to not have judged. You can still perform that exercise if you choose or you can skip it completely. They also offer WC open ad utility classes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

oh good grief! Flip just decided to host his own celebration party and helped himself to the other half of my subway sandwich.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, I told him he could!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a good day showing.. Titles are the added bonus. I hope you seen what you can work on and took away some really good things that are just great the way they are. Sound like the on/off switch is working.. Congrats again we are very proud of you and Flip..

PS.. I warmed up the judges for you today for your next trial!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Flip! Congrats on the new creds. ;-)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mr Flip!!! Nice of you to give your mom a present! 

Looking forward to seeing the pictures, I LOVE pictures!!! Be sure to link here if you decided to hide them outside of the Agility & Obedience area!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! The best is yet to come!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations! And Flip deserved that Subway sandwich LOL


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday Flip!!


----------

